
Visual Studio Code July 2017 Update - pookieinc
https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_15
======
gressquel
here are the new stuff:

Large file support - Improved performance for large files, no size limit on
64-bit machines.

64-bit Windows builds - Use your computer's full address space with the 64-bit
builds.

Find in Markdown preview - Full search for Release Notes, Markdown preview,
and Extensions.

Auto-indent, Emmet 2.0 on by default - Source code auto-indenting and new
Emmet support.

Custom syntax highlighting - Easily adjust editor colors to your liking.

Terminal environment variables - Preconfigure the Integrated Terminal
environment.

Color picker UI - Quickly create colors in your CSS, SASS, and Less files.

Loaded Scripts Explorer - Easily review and step through loaded scripts during
Node.js debugging.

Markdown preview plugins - Add styles, scripts or plug-ins to Markdown
previews.

code.visualstudio.com updates - Tutorials for React, Angular and deploying
Node.js to Azure.

Preview: Multi-root workspaces - Settings and debug configurations across
multiple projects (Insiders build).

\+ more

~~~
slededit
> 64-bit Windows builds - Use your computer's full address space with the
> 64-bit builds.

Now if only they could get the real visual studio to go 64-bit so it stops
crashing when you load too many symbols.

------
lobster_johnson
Unless something drastic happened in this release, I think it's premature to
enable autoindent by default. The implementation in 1.14 has been atrociously
buggy, and plays badly with undo. (Pasting will add an additional undo entry,
so to undo a paste requires two undos.)

In my experience, the autoindenting usually wrong, and my hypothesis is that
it's because it uses regexps to determine indentation level, not the AST,
which is introducing lots of false positives as well as negatives.

------
M4v3R
Large file support is a big one. I had to use different editors to open big
log/sql files. Now I managed to open 280 MB SQL file without problems. It did
take 15 seconds to open, but didn't hang the UI and after that time it worked
perfectly fine. I wonder if it would be even faster if minimap was disabled.

------
jaquelala
I liked VS Code because it was simple and fast, but now with every update they
add more and more features that I don't need. When will it be enough? It will
just end up being the same behemoth as Vistual Studio with this rate of
development.

------
hungerstrike
vscode is great but code folding is still a mess. Just yesterday I lost about
a half an hour of work because I cut and pasted some folded code and it
mangled a completely different portion of the document.

~~~
jazoom
I've been using VS Code for a long time and have never seen this. Maybe they
don't know about this bug?

~~~
mattbierner
Yes, please file an issue if you can reproduce this error:
[https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/new](https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/new)
You may want to also try disabling extensions to make sure that one of them is
not causing this

------
kentor
Still no support for 4 column panes :\

------
justforFranz
The title needs to be updated to show that it's 2017.

